# Cake to ruin the appetite at any party



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

Wonder who the sicko was that dreamed this up?


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

I think thats pretty mild compared to many of the cakes over at cakewrecks, and really isnt that terrible of a halloween cake.

Now these baby shower cakes on the other hand





Head on over to www.cakewrecks.com It will blow your mind!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

_*" It will blow your mind!"*_

Well......

Mission already accomplished.

Petals.

ps. what was that about bad taste ?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

bad or poor taste... simply a refection of the person who made it I'm sure.  what else ??


----------



## honeybear85 (May 26, 2012)

Oh wow...... The "zombie" cake reminds me of the whole ice hand in the punch bowl thing at Halloween. I love Alton Brown's panna cota brains. lol  At cakecentral.com they have some pretty crazy cakes in the adult section. One lady talked about having made a penis cake that ummm..... pumped buttercream. I think that's probably the most extreme cake I've heard of someone making out of their home.


----------



## indygal (Dec 7, 2010)

<reply to "could be worse"

OMG, you win.  Hands down


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

IndyGal said:


> Wonder who the sicko was that dreamed this up?


[h2]The sicko is someone who failed big time in Culinary School... some reject at the CIA or CCA ....[/h2]


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Come on guys, i can think of tons of kids who would LOVE a cake like that.  Let's not get too serious here.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Regardless of what one thinks or percieves they are artistic in nature to a degree.


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

siduri said:


> Come on guys, i can think of tons of kids who would LOVE a cake like that. Let's not get too serious here.


Kids? I ll take that first cake because I think its perfect for the incoming zombie apocalypse.

The baby cakes kind of gross me out, but they are both made pretty well.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

I was not referring to the skill,  but to the style..  but to each its own..  Not sure if Sylvia Weinstock or Ron Ben Israel would make something like that.. oh well..


----------

